# Windows Media Player 11 freezes on opening



## SideShowMel0329 (Jul 28, 2007)

I open WMP 11 and it freezes almost immeaditely. I had this problem once before and reinstalling it fixed it, but I just got it again and I don't feel like reinstalling. Anyone know a better solution?

Complete Error Details:

szAppName : wmplayer.exe szAppVer : 11.0.5721.5145 szModName : hungapp
szModVer : 0.0.0.0 offset : 00000000


----------



## jimbokb (Jul 30, 2007)

I always have that problem when Media Player (11) first starts up but after around 30 seconds it rights itself.

In my case i think it may be due to the fact that I have over a thousand albums in it which is slowing it down


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

i can't suggest you anything exept reinstalling.


----------



## jonBMAX (Jul 1, 2008)

Heres a copy of my post to cnet

How I fixed:Media player 11. On XP. Apparently freezes on start. After long delay opens into Library. 
Upgrade from 9 - 11 seems to have left some library files behing. This causes a read delay, untill the player has chosen which versions to use as the default.(maybe?)

This is an easy fix. Anyone can do it (logged on as administrator)

1st part

Make your xp system show "all files and folder" 
For the novice- 
Double click "my computer"
Click "Tools/Folder options"
Click "view"
Now click in the little circle next to the line.
"show hidden files and folder"
click "apply"
Now close all windows from the desktop.

2nd part

Double click "my Computer"
------"-----"C:" drive
------"-----"Documents and settings"
------"-----"your user name folder"
------"-----"Application Data"
------"-----"Microsoft"
------"-----"Media Player"

I then selected all the files in there and deleted them.
I then did the "1st part" in reverse, to "re-hide" the system files.

Rebooted the pc. And presto! Started Media player 11, no lag or delay. I think its worth noting that i have my player set not to look on the internet for updates etc. This seems to add to any start up time.

Open Media player
Click : Tools/options/Library (everything unchecked and "apply")

And also on the same screen.

"Privacy settings" (everything unchecked and "apply")

Im not saying this is the correct fix for your Media Player 11 running on XP. But its sure worked for me. I had this problem before, so i uninstlled 11. When SP3 was released I thought hey would have sussed this one. It seems not. I got my clue from a "Skype tech support guy" when i was having problem with the application. He told me to do similiar for that app because of an "i.d" problem. When you delete the file and restart the prog, a new I.D. file gets written. Eliminating any file I.D confusion.

Well. Hope this was worth the time writing for someone. Remember to back up any mucic+photos in your libraries. You should do this anyway.

regards all

jb

More qualified, feel free to destroy this advice with your all knowing wisdom should you see fit. Please advise of any possible losses of data you think this process may affect. ie. i tunes link libraries ? web caches? i dont know what was in there. It was one of those annoyingly succesful gun-hoe moments.


----------



## jimbokb (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for your input, I tried all that you suggested but It did not help.

I still think that It is down to the fact that I have far to many Mp3 files & it just can't cope.


----------

